# Damage control



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Kendall Woody's rest breaking at Redding may be good example of what you're talking about---all caught on video. Not exactly as well prepared in that moment as you seem to be---didn't have an extra identically filed blade in his quiver---thought he had one, but didn't. Lost a couple of points because of it, but experience, confidence and a lot of skill carried him thru it to a good finish. I have seen other good shooters go down in flames in similar circumstances.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll rate this 110%. Been there, done that. When all the ole gang was active I was called Walking Tool Box. Extra this and that, pliers, small knife, brass nocks, short length of servings for tying in peeps, arrow nocks for all in the gang, Scotch tape, Super Glue, fiber pins, levels for bow string and arrow and more and close to home a small portable Apple bow press in the bed or trunk. Of course, all did not fit in my quiver and pack. In my front pocket of my jeans, a set of small allen wrenches polished like chrome from being carried so long - they can be borrowed so long as kept in my sight.  
Learn to condense example; Long tube for fiber optic pins - pins, serving, Q-tips, tiny break up tubes of oil.

Desperate needs; Two padded steel rods 5 inches long. Some bows can be turned down quite a bit. Drawn so much the rods are placed through cams to brace against limbs. Strings are totally limp to work on bow. Alpine archery has fitted pins for their bows to do the same thing. 

2004 Two Day State Field Championship - Took 2 dozen matched arrows. Finished with 4 good arrows by robbing nocks from mutilated arrows (shredded vanes, cracked arrows). Then IAA State Director; "If you'd keep your arrows out of the bull's eye you wouldn't have that problem." Lord!

Child in tears at IAA 3D Championshp; Serving for peep broke. Had serving with me. Gave kid and dad a fast showing of how to get by, tying two overhand knots above and below peep. These knots can be super hard to move if tied hard. Moving one or the other or both can bring a peep straight. Practice bale on the course the kid was back in action.

Always carry enough arrows; Well, it doesn't happen, not all the time. Man is about to pull out due to torn vanes and a few loose. Scotch tape works and so does Super Glue. He finished 3rd that day.

Believe in yourself; Been there. Outdoor Championship. Something slipped, moved, my arrows porpoising something awful, but somehow on target provided I did what I was supposed to. Replication of the shot and my screw ball arrow found the mark. Finished 3rd. Again at a Outdoor Championshp, my arrows were just not behaving near the end. 3 ends to go, Friends; "You just have to shoot the best you've got in you." Finished 3rd. Under the tent waiting for results, inspection show my arrow rest clamp was not tight. It was tight, but the mount/threads had oxidized, bolt froze to feel super tight. Shooting had wallowed the clamp "Vs".

Pay attention to those in your group; A.S. all excited, forgets arrow. "Hey, those things shoot better if you put bullets in them." Didn't want him to beat me, but sure didn't want him hurt either. Besides, I don't think Super glue or duct tape would have held together that expensive carbon bow. Duct tape rolled up on 1/4" rod can amount to a bunch of tape.

3D, man had peep pop out of string. String splitters aren't all that big and I had one.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

This is another very good post. You can never be too prepared when out competing. Since I also teach, my quiver is usually stocked with a little more stuff than usual. But I also make it a point to always carry the usual tools needed to make quick sight/rest adjustments, spare peep and apertures, serving, a couple of blades, a lighter, a spare release, etc... I work on my own gear (except building strings) and have gained confidence that I can and have performed some quick fixes while at an event. I usually also have my linear press in my truck, so I have never had to peg my bow, but I do know how to do it if needed. 

Probably the most important things to take away from this is go over every inch of your equipment before heading out to a shoot, become very comfortable working with with your gear, and if the unforeseen does occur, do not let any equipment failures or changes get to you, just keep your cool and do what is needed to get patched up, dialed in again, and continue on with your game. 

Now, if only I could find that gremlin who likes to tinker with your sight while you're on a break....:spy:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Great suggestions. It happened to me in states last year. Day one of a two day shoot, I needed a new launcher blade and didn't have one. 
Ended up next to last in my class. If I'd scored the same on the first day as the second, I'd probably have won.

It's not just Boy Scouts who need to be prepared.  

Allen


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Back in the old days you better have a back up bow handy. Some people even carried their backup with them on the field course. Equipment was FAR less reliable than it is today. PROactive to me means never putting yourself in the position that something is likely to break. I know accidents happen but in this day and age they should be very, very rare. I'm sure I have shot over a quarter million arrows (probably more) since I broke something that would have caused me to stop shooting. Also, I prefer a quiver full of arrows, it just looks right.  

Different strokes for different folks. Oh........and yes, Kendall Woody should have had a spare blade, blades are so reliable they're easy to forget about.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice thread, Jacob....and you guys that have already posted about your experiences have "nailed it."

I don't carry near enough in my quiver IMO for outdoors, although I've only had one person in the four man groups I've shot in not complete the course. He wouldn't take my spare lizard tongue and shoot his allowed arrows to verify sight settings. Don't know why. Everything that could go wrong...has, and we've been able to keep everyone in the tournament. I'm not the only one that carries "stuff" but I've been taught by some of the best with the archers I tend to shoot with.

Having said that, I always bring a fully loaded tournament size tackle box with me stocked full of everything I can possibly think of. As a matter of fact I normally just work out of this box in my archery room so I know where everything is in there. This box (obviously) stays at the truck or camper. Rarely have I not taken someone to my truck or camper to fix their bow in a two-day field and hunter tournament. Easy stuff that they should know how to do themselves (Jacob said a bit on this). For the life of me I can't figure out how someone can shoot tournament archery and not do their own work on their bow. This box has given me the nick name of The Boy Scout since there's little I can't come up with when asked, normally in a specific color or size/length.

Oh yeah, I keep a Bowmaster press with all four styles of limb adapters in a small box at the truck/camper also. I really can't remember when this press hasn't been put to use for something during a 2-day field and hunter shoot.

One little funny story. Shooting with two very senior archers (in their mid 70s) when one noticed that his cam axel was working it's way out. I told him that I had the bowmaster press and spare axel clips at the camper. I know these two very well so the two of them went to my camper to use my stuff and fix the bow, I just hooked up with another group. Well....Apparently the axel was being a little stubborn going back in. These guys couldn't find anything to tap with or a hammer in my camper. They were seen (and photographed) at the camper with the bow in the Bowmaster in one guys lap with the other guy tapping the axel in with the 6 lb. axe I have for splitting firewood! Ha Ha Ha it worked and the guy went on to resoundingly win the master senior class.

Where there's knowledge and a way......you can win.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I love this stuff, My first asa shoot ever I took one arrow. I normally shot hunting arrows and a buddy had given me two fat x jammers and I loved them but one of them had broken so I showed up to my first asa with one of them sighted in. I made it through three days of shooting and the arrow survived and it makes for a awesome story, I didn't even know that you could buy them individually at the lancasters booth. I sure was green that season.

I think a guy has to suffer a few times to learn how to take care of himself weather it is dressing for cold weather or carrying a spare spark plug or some spare archery stuff.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Dorigatti's (field14) "Proactive Archery" comes to mind here...

Like many things in life, you gotta "hope for the best but prepare for the worse." Murphy from "Murphy's law" is alive and well on the shooting line. The problem is most know this, but very few plan for it. This is the oft overlooked part of "preparation." You can't stop Murphy, but you can take him on!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Reverend said:


> Murphy....is alive and well on the shooting line. The problem is most know this, but very few plan for it. This is the oft overlooked part of "preparation."


Actually, most seasoned field and spot shooters that I know are very well prepared for those equipment issues that can occur during a competition--either with their own gear or with that of a fellow competitor. 

It's a shallow victory to come out of top because of someone else's equipment failure in an otherwise head-to-head competition....


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Sometimes things happen, and you have to go to your backup. Happened Wednesday during my Morning session. No fix for this one. :noidea:


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Bees said:


> Sometimes things happen, and you have to go to your backup. Happened Wednesday during my Morning session. No fix for this one. :noidea:
> 
> View attachment 2085587


Whaaaat?!?!? 
Bees... say it ain't so! What happened?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Bees said:


> Sometimes things happen, and you have to go to your backup. Happened Wednesday during my Morning session. No fix for this one. :noidea:
> View attachment 2085587


Sorry to see that BeeS, I know you enjoyed shooting that ol' girl....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bees said:


> Sometimes things happen, and you have to go to your backup. Happened Wednesday during my Morning session. No fix for this one. :noidea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
.
What?! Dab of Super Glue and duct tape will have you up and shooting. :zip:

Tough break (no pun intended...Well, maybe). I am sorry for ya, though.. Warranty will cover, I hope....


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Reverend said:


> Whaaaat?!?!?
> Bees... say it ain't so! What happened?


All I know is it started to creak when I pulled it back about a month ago.
then on my 4th shot on Wed. I heard this crack sound when I shot. ( arrow landed in the X)
I though the sound was odd but I shot it again and it shot about 3 inches high.
wondered why, and shot again and again I was 3 inches high.
I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this. 
I still can't figure out how that could happen, that bow always shot good.
Oh well, I got one more just like it and with time I won't be able to tell the slight difference between the two.

Sonny, there isn't any warranty as I bought the bow used in 2006 from a guy that bought it, tried it, and didn't care for it,
and I have been shooting it ever since. 

I guess I got parts to rebuild my 2002 Ultra Tec riser now..


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

That's a real bummer Bees, I don't know you but know how I would feel if one of my bows broke regardless of how old. Just glad it happened now than right before a big shoot. Hopefully you can get your backup shooting as good as you felt with this one.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd call Hoyt anyway. I remember their ad; 15,000 dry fires and no riser failure.

Hoyt retro fitted my 2002 with their new 2003 cam & 1/2. Turned out great.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

ILOVE3D said:


> That's a real bummer Bees, I don't know you but know how I would feel if one of my bows broke regardless of how old. Just glad it happened now than right before a big shoot. Hopefully you can get your backup shooting as good as you felt with this one.


Yep, time will tell, 
no matter where I went seems I was always able to finish in the top ten for my age group with that bow..


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

38 pro? I might know someone who has one sitting around they might part with


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

N7709K said:


> 38 pro? I might know someone who has one sitting around they might part with


It was a 2006 Protec. with the original Cam .5 on it.
I have another one (Backup) just like it and it shoots good also.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Definitely contact hoyt they will likely make a nice deal on the part at least you will be surprised that should never happen to a case riding target bow


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Joe Schnur said:


> Definitely contact hoyt they will likely make a nice deal on the part at least you will be surprised that should never happen to a case riding target bow


This is a nearly 10 year-old target bow belonging to a 2nd owner....why would you think Hoyt is going to do anything? It is very unfortunate, but over time bows, just like any other mechanical device, simply wear out...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Won't hurt to try. I remember RG and his PSE. His target bow broke twice over the years. The time the bow was out of production and PSE replaced the bow.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

SonnyThomas said:


> Won't hurt to try. I remember RG and his PSE. His target bow broke twice over the years. The time the bow was out of production and PSE replaced the bow.


I read the warranty and they only warrant the original owner.
I don't consider myself special enough to think that Hoyt would consider extending the warranty to a second owner.
Especially for an 8 year old out of production bow.
Why should they?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bees said:


> I read the warranty and they only warrant the original owner.
> I don't consider myself special enough to think that Hoyt would consider extending the warranty to a second owner.
> Especially for an 8 year old out of production bow.
> Why should they?


Hoyt didn't have to retro fit my 2002 with their Cam & 1/2 for free, but they did. My '06 ProElite was 3 years old, me being the second owner. While trying to install a new set of strings draw weight went sky rocketing. The problem wasn't found until the bow was sent back to the factory. It took one of their Bench Men to figure it out. Spec chart, 37 3/8". Actual, 37 3/4". Mine actually came in at 37 7/8". That possibly the limbs had been stressed, Hoyt replaced the limbs, bolts, washers, everything that might have been effected and at no cost to me.
Email from Hoyt;
"We have built the bow and our published specs for the axle-axle length are incorrect. The correct length is 37 ¾” not 37 3/8” as published. I will run a DCR to correct this oversight. Let me know if you need anything else on this issue. Thanks."
The email was impart from both the Customer Service Rep and the Compound Engineering Leader.

Granted way older than mine, asking costs what? Be truthful when discussing the issue. Many a strange things have taken place between bow companies and owners of their bows. What if Hoyt wanted the bow for inspection, like why did it fail so to make bows even better? 

Whoops! The Martin forums is down. On there was a gentleman who welded his Shadowcat, all 3 pieces of the 3 piece riser and polished so weld could not been seen.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Won't happen. My 2009 VE broke last year; it was bought used off here but I called Hoyt anyway. Their response was "Sorry but we can't help you". Won't hurt trying though.


----------

